# Recipe for breakfast sausage?



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm in the UK and I really miss American breakfast sausage. I can get the butchers to make some for me, but I need a recipe! I'm hoping that someone here can help me find one that's sort of a copy-cat Neese's, or Jimmy Dean sage sausage. Those are the two I grew up with and really miss. Can anyone help me with a recipe similar to either of those two?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

I am also looking for a breakfast sausage recipe for my dad. He is a diabetic and also is on a very low sodium diet. I can't find any sausage in the grocery store that isn't loaded with salt. I would like to make my own. Any recipes?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Perhaps this one ?

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Link-JDean.pdf


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

I seem to make it different every time. But here's a start...

1 lb. ground pork
1 t ground sage
1/2 t black pepper
1 T brown sugar
1 t salt

EZ to leave the salt out. You can add more sage - less pepper - or no sugar. Or no pepper. Mainly it is the sage flavor you're after. You can also add marjorum and a lot of other spices, but I like mine straight.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

grind or get ground pork. mix black pepper crushed red pepper sage fry one and taste. adjust as needed


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

_*LEAN HOMEMADE SAUSAGE*_

1 lb. lean ground pork
Â½ t. ground rosemary
&#8539; t. ground thyme
&#8539; t. dried marjoram, crushed
&#8539; t. pepper
&#8539; t. salt

Combine all ingredients; mix well. Place in an air-tight container. Chill in the refrigerator 4 -24 hours to allow flavors to blend. Shape into eight Â½â thick patties. In a skillet cook patties over medium heat about 4-5 minutes on each side or until done. Yield: 8 patties


*Fresh Pork Sausage*

1 lb. ground pork
Â½ t. salt
Â½ t. sugar
Â¼ - Â½ t. ground sage
Â¼ t. ground marjoram
Â¼ t. ground thyme
&#8539; t. ground cloves or nutmeg
&#8539; t. white or lemon pepper


*Pork (Breakfast) Sausage*

1 lb. ground pork 
1 t. salt, pickling (non iodized)
Â¼ t. ground pepper
Â½ t. rubbed sage 
Â¼ t. ground nutmeg
Â¼ t. ground thyme
Â¼ t. paprika
&#8539; t. ground ginger
Â¼ c. water


----------

